# Easley, SC Train Show with Steamup



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*For those of you at Diamondhead you may have seen the flyer for a steamup to be held in conjunction with the Easley, SC Train Show coming up on Feb 28th and March 1st. You can go to the club web site for further information as to location, times, etc. **[url]http://www.crmha.org/trainshow.shtml*[/url]* . Please bring your own supplies. Tell the front door personnel you are going to run a steam loco and entry will be free.*

*Also, I should have my outdoor track up and running in some form or other by those dates, if Accucraft actually delivers the turnouts as promised. And I am inviting anyone who steams at the show to please come to my house immediately after the close of business on Saturday to steam on my raised layout. A simple dinner will be provided. Probably chilli and chips. Also, on Sunday morning if you are inclined, you may also come an steam until the show starts at noon. And we’ll have donuts and coffee available. The address is 118 Richland Drive, Easley. I’ll have directions at the show if you don’t have a GPS.*


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bruce,

What radius track does your layout have so I will know what I can potentially run? Hope to see you there on the 1st.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ross,*

*The indoor track at the show will be 7'R or 14'D. Should handle most locos but the biggest 4 axle locos.*

*The home layout is 12'R or 24'D.*

*Hope to see you there!*


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Bruce, 

Cale from Spartanburg, thanks for the note about upcoming event, had no idea! 

may try to make the show...may even bring a Batt Loco along? 

cale


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cale,*

*Can you boil water with those batteries?*

*Bring some more track and we'll make room for you to run.
Just let us know the size and power requirements if any.*


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Just a reminder the train show with steamup is just a little under two weeks away.*


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

I'll be there on Saturday. Even though I don't run live steam, it will be a pleasure to meet you and any others in attendence. I think there'll be a couple of other guys from up this way also.

Doc


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Doc,*

*We'll be glad to have you attend.

Be sure to talk to any of the steamers and see what it's all about.*


----------

